# Wacom Intuos3 A4 oversize DTP



## TheShihan (19. September 2007)

Hi,

Möchte versuchen etwas ins Paintbrushing mit Photoshop einzusteigen, evtl auch für kleinere Foto-Korrekturen, aber Schwergewicht auf dem anderen.

Was hält ihr vom "Wacom Intuos3 A4 oversize DTP", vor allem wegen der Grösse?. A5, wäre ich mir nicht sicher.. meistens ist es doch so, dass man sich dann nachher sagt, "och hätte ich doch lieber noch ein bisschen drauf gelegt, dafür wäre ich zufrieden". Hab einfach bedenken dass man dann nur noch am rumscrollen wäre. Will nicht, dass mir das Zeug dann Spass macht und wenn ich dann langsam damit besser zu Schlag komme, eingeschränkt wäre durch die kleinere Brett-Version.

Gruss, Shi


----------



## Mark (19. September 2007)

Hi!





TheShihan hat gesagt.:


> Hab einfach bedenken dass man dann nur noch am rumscrollen wäre.


...ob nun A4 oder A5, Du hast z.B. den gesamten Bildschirm auf Deinem Wacom, d.h. rechts-unten am Wacom entspricht rechts-unten am Bildschirm ... es wird nicht mehr gescrollt, wie bei einer Mouse 
Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen, es vorher aus zu probieren: Ich persönlich arbeite meist mit der Mouse und bekomme bei großen Wacoms einen lahmen Arm - bin somit mit meinem A6 Wacom schon glücklich 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Xdreamer (19. September 2007)

Hmmm ich hab damals ein A4 Oversize Intuos2 geholt und war damit völlig überfordert...Ich dachte genau wie du, lieber etwas grösser damit ich auch schön A4 Skizzen abpausen kann. Die Freude damit zu arbeiten verging mir einfach da auch ich einen müden Arm bekam  Danach holte ich mir ein Graphire3 A6 und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Heute Arbeite ich mit einem Intuos3 A6 und würd es nicht mehr hergeben. Werd mir beim nächsten Kauf aber sicherlich ein A5 wide holen


----------



## TheShihan (19. September 2007)

hmmm, würd ja gern mal so ein Ding ausprobieren, aber wo kann man sowas schon ausleihen.. Kenne auch keinen der sowas hat.

Aber, zum A5/A6, müsst ihr dann nicht immer extrem reingezoomt sein? Ok, um die Details zu bearbeiten wäre, dass dann wohl eh nötig.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (19. September 2007)

Also ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit das Wacom Intuos 3 A5 Wide geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich muss auf dem Tablett keine zu langen Wege zurüclegen und komme in jedem Programm super klar damit.

Bei Detailarbeiten muss man natürlich einzoomen. Das ist ja eine Frage des Bildschirms.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## TheShihan (19. September 2007)

hab nen 22" mit 16:10... wäre es da also nicht etwas "komisch" wenn dass dann auf ein A5/A6 transferiert wird?


----------



## Mark (19. September 2007)

Hi!





TheShihan hat gesagt.:


> hab nen 22" mit 16:10... wäre es da also nicht etwas "komisch" wenn dass dann auf ein A5/A6 transferiert wird?


...dann könnte man auch fragen, ob es nicht nötig ist, daß das Wacom selbst der Bildschirm ist: schließlich "transferierst" Du vom Tisch auf den Bildschirm 
Ist halt wie bei einer Servolenkung: weniger Weg, gleiche Wirkung ... man gewöhnt sich an alles 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## TheShihan (19. September 2007)

ok, danke für die Antworten.

Ich glaube ich werfe ne Münze ;-) ne, ich wart mal ab, da läuft eben so ne Versteigerung, wenns nix wird oder zu teuer wird, dann nehm ich nen A5.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (19. September 2007)

Ich habe auch einen 16:10 Bildschirm, und mein Wacom ist Wide, also auch ein 16:10, kann also absolut übertragen werden. Unten links auf dem Bildschirm ist unten links auf dem Tablett ...


----------



## TheShihan (19. September 2007)

wär ja auch lustig wenn es andersherum wäre ;-)

der Typ der das Zeug versteigert hat mir gerade noch geschrieben, dass das Handbuch fehlen würde. Ist das wichtig, oder kann man auch ohne das zu Recht kommen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. September 2007)

Was die weiten Mauswege angeht, gibt es ganz einfache Abhilfe.
Falls ihr es schon wisst, dann ist ja gut.
Falls nein, dann gibt es hier das passende Videotutorial:

http://www.directorforum.de/showthread.php?t=72560

Viel Erfolg und keine Scheu vor großen Tabletts 
Martin


----------

